# MISSING: maine coon in Peterborough



## laulausmart (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi there

My boyfriends 18 month old beautiful maine coon wondered off on Monday 22nd October in eye, Peterborough, hes very timid but friendly and rarely leaves the house. 

If anyone spots him please could you contact me.

Thank you
Laura


----------

